# What Nic strength do you use?



## Matu

Hi Guys,

I am just interested in knowing what nicotine strength you guys vape


----------



## Gizmo

6MG all day


----------



## shaunnadan

between 0mg and 3mg

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

All of them, depending on the time of day, device, and how hangry I am at the time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Matu

Stosta said:


> All of them, depending on the time of day, device, and how hangry I am at the time...


 LOL that made me laugh


----------



## acorn

Depends, 12mg in RTA
Between 6 - 9mg (9mg Mostly DIY) in RDA, depends on Built and Power

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Wyvern

between 0 and 3mg, mainly 0 unless it was a bad day at work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Khan83

18 on the RTA / 24 on the Evod

Might be dropping it soon though , been getting heavy palpitations recently so I'm assuming its nic related. Aah the joys of old age

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Normally 18 but today tried dual coil 0.8 . 18 not a friendly vape for mindless vaping. Although I still like to drip it in the KUI , packs a nice punch
Had a bottle of 6MG I ordered with the KUI ( just in case ) so that is what is in the bottle now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Khan83 said:


> 18 on the RTA / 24 on the Evod
> 
> Might be dropping it soon though , been getting heavy palpitations recently so I'm assuming its nic related. Aah the joys of old age



24 , o my ok. Does too much nic give palpitation ?


----------



## Kalashnikov

24MG high PG JUICE at 300W all day!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

used to be on 18mg, then went down to 12 and thought that's where i'd stay, then decided to give 9 a go and am very happy with where i'm at now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

Kolashnikov said:


> 24MG high PG JUICE at 300W all day!!!



Don't worry about side effects, you'd die before those kicks in

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## DoubleD

Between 6 and 12 mg, depending on time of day. Last night I wasnt thinking and dripped 12mg......bad idea  Silver deluxe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Khan83

gertvanjoe said:


> 24 , o my ok. Does too much nic give palpitation ?


24 on the Evod so it doesnt really pack that much of a punch. I'd never be ballsy enough to try that on the tank though.

Regarding the palpitations , they only started when I got my first mod(subox) . Being a bit (alot actually) on the heavy side , the first time I got the palps I assumed it was a heart attack , that in turn ended up giving me a panic attack . Next day the doc told me I was perfectly fine & that it was most probably caused by the high nic intake . Now whenever I chain vape the 18 mg at night I immediately feel the throbbing in my chest


----------



## Rob Fisher

9mg Tropical Ice in my REO's
3mg in everything else!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

between 0 and 3 for me too. usually bang on 1.5mg


----------



## Deezo

3mg Forever and always


----------



## moonunit

3mg 90% of the time 6mg every now and then when the craving arises 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezzig

3 mg's for me


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Oh yes. Palpitations. No problem. Benign but disturbing and messes with your social life. I vape continuously at 9mg and had them big time.
Every second beat missing and carries on for hours. Sudden tachycardia. Feeling of dread and looming death awaiting. No problem.
I had this before I started vaping.
Cayenne pepper sorted it for me. One tp in warm water or on your food will rid you of it as it has me.
It has the same properties of nitro tablets and can stop a heart attack in 1 minute.
Burns at first but after a few days you will be used to it and will add more and stop crying.
If your palps often go to tachycardia, then I can give you a sure way to reverse it and it works in a minute every time.
No problem. Two thumbs up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tvangeste

I vape 0mg and 3mg if I can't get the flavor in a 0mg 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Khan83 said:


> 24 on the Evod so it doesnt really pack that much of a punch. I'd never be ballsy enough to try that on the tank though.
> 
> Regarding the palpitations , they only started when I got my first mod(subox) . Being a bit (alot actually) on the heavy side , the first time I got the palps I assumed it was a heart attack , that in turn ended up giving me a panic attack . Next day the doc told me I was perfectly fine & that it was most probably caused by the high nic intake . Now whenever I chain vape the 18 mg at night I immediately feel the throbbing in my chest


I would suggest listening to your body... 

Anyhow either 6 in tanks 3 in drippers.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Oh yes. Palpitations. No problem. Benign but disturbing and messes with your social life. I vape continuously at 9mg and had them big time.
> Every second beat missing and carries on for hours. Sudden tachycardia. Feeling of dread and looming death awaiting. No problem.
> I had this before I started vaping.
> Cayenne pepper sorted it for me. One tp in warm water or on your food will rid you of it as it has me.
> It has the same properties of nitro tablets and can stop a heart attack in 1 minute.
> Burns at first but after a few days you will be used to it and will add more and stop crying.
> If your palps often go to tachycardia, then I can give you a sure way to reverse it and it works in a minute every time.
> No problem. Two thumbs up.


Bring it on. Since quitting cannabis I have daily panic attacks/tachycardia. It is not funny. Any advice is good. I am a chilli freak so capsicum doesnt do it for me. I can scarf down Jalapeno like it is nobodys business.


----------



## kyle_redbull

12mg was too strong tried 3 too weak need to try at 6mg 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA

6 is gold for me in tanks. Its seems a bit strong in the drippers so I'll start getting 3mg for my drippers to see how it goes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Used 18 mg to help move off the sticks for about 3 to 4 weeks. Then straight to 6mg. Now I am firing smoothly on all fours...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69

3MG and 9MG for my Mtl days


----------



## Spydro

Stopping the stinkies was as simple as just tossing them in the trash for me. So I don't need any nic for vaping. I started vaping for the mechanics of smoking cigs and pipes for 50+, that was/is my addiction (and now it includes flavor). When I bought premade I bought the lowest a liquid lab offered, which was mostly 3 or 6, but rarely some also offered 0. In my DIY it's been mostly 0 or 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave1

I started with 18 and within a month dropped to 3. Still vaping with the intention of quitting nicotine completely but not there yet. Find myself contemplating lighting up if I vape on 0mg for more than a day. Also chain vape in the evenings after a stressful day.


----------



## Khan83

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bring it on. Since quitting cannabis I have daily panic attacks/tachycardia. It is not funny. Any advice is good. I am a chilli freak so capsicum doesnt do it for me. I can scarf down Jalapeno like it is nobodys business.


The one thing I've realised with panic attacks is to try you best to draw your attention away from it . Pinch/bite your hand & focus on the pain . 

Another method use when I feel an attack coming on is while sitting down , lean forward in a crouching position , head close to the knees & take deep breaths . Bit weird cos it looks like you're giving yourself a happy but it works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis

Down to 3 on in my Griffin. 

Also have some 6 and 12 at home that I'm working my way through. 

Tried 12mg in the Griffin dual coil .28 ohms @ around 50 watts - not my proudest moment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

I move between 0mg and 3mg , depending on my mood, if I want to chain vape and blow clouds the 0mg is perfect and I don't have to worry about getting nic sick, for a more relaxed vape and a little nic kick, 3mg is my choice.


----------



## J.P

6mg


----------



## outlaw_cloud

3mg for me all day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

18 and 12mg
But on lowish power - seldom above 40Watts


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> 18 and 12mg
> But on lowish power - seldom above 40Watts



do you do lung hits around 40w on 12mg juice ?


----------



## Necropolis

Silver said:


> 18 and 12mg
> But on lowish power - seldom above 40Watts



I would cough for days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

shaunnadan said:


> do you do lung hits around 40w on 12mg juice ?



@shaunnadan , I do lung hits on the Nuppin/Reo with 12mg
I have a 0.45 ohm coil setup in there 
So on a fresh batt its 39 Watts
Usually my fruity menthols in there are about 12-14mg - just delends on how much menthol i am adding.

But the Nuppin to me has a "smoothing effect" - have vaped several 18mg juices in there too.


----------



## Marzuq

currently a 3mg nic vaper but i am considering dropping down to 1.5mg or 0mg soon


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> @shaunnadan , I do lung hits on the Nuppin/Reo with 12mg
> I have a 0.45 ohm coil setup in there
> So on a fresh batt its 39 Watts
> Usually my fruity menthols in there are about 12-14mg - just delends on how much menthol i am adding.
> 
> But the Nuppin to me has a "smoothing effect" - have vaped several 18mg juices in there too.



i tried some 9mg juice last night on the subtank. 0,5ohm coil at 35w and i was getting a serious buzz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick

Same story as many of you. Started on 18, then 12, 9, 6, 4. Currently chain vaping at 1,7.


----------



## Jarred Karp

I usually ADV a 3mg but because I am a flavour lover more than a cloud chaser, I love trying flavours in all their nic variants, because lets be honest, the flavour does change significantly throughout the different nic variants. And whoever said a max VG 0mg wasn't fun?


----------



## Greyz

3mg all the way. Except when I'm mixing my own juices, sometimes I get it wrong and only the lord knows I get it wrong sometimes and then who knows how much nic I mixed in....

But thanks to Clyrolinx mixing juices has never been easier. In fact because some juices contain a mixture of concentrates that's higher than 10% then the nic is reduced to below 3mg. I personally would rather vape a lower nic juice than get nic burn


----------



## KarlDP

Between 0 and 3mg for me. Tried 6 but just cannot vape it the whole day.


----------



## YeOldeOke

Previous time I quit cigs, early 2012, I was vaping 18mg and that was just enough to comfortably replace the cigs. Anything lower and I'd be wanting to smoke again.

Then I went back to cigs in late 2014, when serious life problems hit.

Had a stroke jan this year, so started vaping again. Took me a while to sort out nic level to replace cigs, started on 12mg and got hit hard. Worrying about the stroke I had to try to find a comfortable level from the bottom, and ended up at 6mg as sufficient to stop the nic craving without blowing whats left of my brain out.

So 6 it is. Will have to drift down asap, target 0mg.

DIY is great in this situation, can reduce each new batch by 1 mg for a hopefully soft landing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

I use 6, 9, 12 and occasionally 18mg.

12mg LH on the velocity at 70watts on the Cloupor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Why is there no 0.5mg option on the poll? Or am I the only one here that use that much?


----------



## Carel1966

We went to 3.6mg (18mg mixed with 4x 0mg of the same flavour) whilst still on Twisp Clearo and have been using that for a year or so. 
After recently going for sub-ohm tanks we found that too strong (for us). 
Latest DIY batch mixed at 1.2 (3.6/3) and will see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Carel1966 said:


> We went to 3.6mg (18mg mixed with 4x 0mg of the same flavour) whilst still on Twisp Clearo and have been using that for a year or so.
> After recently going for sub-ohm tanks we found that too strong (for us).
> Latest DIY batch mixed at 1.2 (3.6/3) and will see how it goes.


First post. Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself (and the other person in the "we") at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
Happy vaping. Hope the new nic level does it for you.


----------



## Carel1966

Andre said:


> First post. Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself (and the other person in the "we") at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
> Happy vaping. Hope the new nic level does it for you.


Thanks so much, Andre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB

Almost a year since I cut down from 18mg to 12mg, don't think i'll be heading to the 9mg category anytime soon.
On the odd occasion in which I sub-ohm, i'll vape 6mg.
The throat hit on 12mg is too good

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Bob_Rock

i use 0mg all the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

I’ve been vaping most juices at 3mg, and my tobaccos at 6mg. Having just recently kicked the stinkies (one month ago) of course, I find myself vaping a lot. That should have alerted me sooner to up the nic. 

Anyway, today I received a few juices from someone. One was Vape King’s Hazelnut Cigar at 12mg and... 

I really like it! 

That one was a winner for me.

I also received Vape King’s VK5 juice, 18mg. At that nic strength, I was literally taking one puff and then putting it down for a small break.. another puff, then putting it down and so on lol. My lungs were like “no way, we’re not doing this!”. So now I know, 12mg is my limit. 

I think this was a great opportunity for me to experiment a little with different nic strengths. From this, I think I’m going to stick to 6mg, and 12mg for tobaccos. I’ll see how that goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lawrence A

I started at 6 then dropped to 3 within the first month or 2 (all on commercial juice) then got into DIY and have now dropped it to 2,5 - can't say I really noticed any difference so will probably drop it to 2 at some point and see how that goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

No option for me at 1.5mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

18mg ftw


----------



## Room Fogger

Started at 9 and now with DIY I'm down to 2, six months later. Still have 3 with commercial juices, but it is not a big difference. I think if I was to try 9 again I might just topple, timberrrrrr.......


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> I’ve been vaping most juices at 3mg, and my tobaccos at 6mg. Having just recently kicked the stinkies (one month ago) of course, I find myself vaping a lot. That should have alerted me sooner to up the nic.
> 
> Anyway, today I received a few juices from someone. One was Vape King’s Hazelnut Cigar at 12mg and...
> 
> I really like it!
> 
> That one was a winner for me.
> 
> I also received Vape King’s VK5 juice, 18mg. At that nic strength, I was literally taking one puff and then putting it down for a small break.. another puff, then putting it down and so on lol. My lungs were like “no way, we’re not doing this!”. So now I know, 12mg is my limit.
> 
> I think this was a great opportunity for me to experiment a little with different nic strengths. From this, I think I’m going to stick to 6mg, and 12mg for tobaccos. I’ll see how that goes.



@Carnival I also find the higher nic more satisfying, but I'm trying to keep SOME of my juice at 3mg


----------



## Hooked

Beware the nicotine stepladder - just one step up ... then another step up ...

I started vaping a few months ago with 3mg. Loved the flavours so much I thought I could alternate between zero and 3mg. Didn't work. l tried a 6mg and, like @Carnival, I found that satisfying. And then ... I bought a Gusto Mini which uses nicotine salts pods of 20mg nic! I loved the throat hit, but I could take only very light puffs. Now, about 2 months later, I'm used to it and I inhale much more deeply and for a longer time. Apparently nic salts are able to have a higher nic strength and still give a smooth vape, but the bottom line is that it's still 20mg!! Did I say that I want to cut down/cut out my nic? Fat chance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Bob_Rock said:


> i use 0mg all the way!



@Bob_Rock That's great! Wish I could!


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> All of them, depending on the time of day, device, and how hangry I am at the time...



@Stosta Yep, I also get hangry. My brother tells people, "Just feed her and she'll be OK"!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Kalashnikov said:


> 24MG high PG JUICE at 300W all day!!!



@Kalashnikov [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] We need a "Are you crazy?" button!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

gertvanjoe said:


> 24 , o my ok. Does too much nic give palpitation ?



@gertvanjoe It sure does. Nicotine is a stimulant, but a bad stimulant if the strength is too high or if you've vaped too much.
This is what happend to @Silver https://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i am on 2mg wife is on 6mg


----------



## Hooked

YeOldeOke said:


> Previous time I quit cigs, early 2012, I was vaping 18mg and that was just enough to comfortably replace the cigs. Anything lower and I'd be wanting to smoke again.
> 
> Then I went back to cigs in late 2014, when serious life problems hit.
> 
> Had a stroke jan this year, so started vaping again. Took me a while to sort out nic level to replace cigs, started on 12mg and got hit hard. Worrying about the stroke I had to try to find a comfortable level from the bottom, and ended up at 6mg as sufficient to stop the nic craving without blowing whats left of my brain out.
> 
> @YeOldeOke I see you posted in 2016 and I'm curious as to what level of nic you're at now?


----------



## YeOldeOke

@Hooked I've settled at 4mg, seems to do the trick for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

I don't really mind. I vape 0, 1, 2, 3. Whatever really. I'm not too fussy as long as I can inhale something.


----------



## zadiac

I DIY, so my nic preference is not in the list. I vape at 4mg.


----------



## Mida Khan

20mg Nic Salts - The best thing since sliced bread


----------



## Timwis

I voted 3mg as that's my choice if buying juice but most of my DIY i do at 2mg apart from i always have some made up at 6mg for when i'm testing MTL tanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB

I'm at 2mg currently, ready to make the drop to 1mg.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Asterix

I'm still on 6mg after quitting smokes 8 weeks ago, but since my wife and I are now mixing, I hope to wean myself down to 3mg shortly.....baby steps!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Melis

Started on 12mg and now I'm down to 6mg. Don't think I'll go down any time soon. 6mg is comfortable

Reactions: Like 3


----------

